# FB126 Profibusdiagnose



## Lipperlandstern (3 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Setzt jemand den DiagnoseFB126 (mittlerweile V1.7)  von Siemens zur Profibus-/Profinetdiagnose ein ?

Ich nutze immer noch den guten alten FC125 und hab mir jetzt mal den "neuen" angeschaut.

Im WinCCflexible haben die ca. 36 Textlisten verbraten......

Gehts noch ????


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2009)

Ich bevorzuge auch nach wie vor den FC125 und generiere meine Störungen lieber selber.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

